# The Silver Surfer vs. DBZ-Verse



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2007)

Bloodlusted Surfer ready to kill anything in DBZ.

If he needs assistance, he can call any other Herald.


----------



## Iris (Jan 31, 2007)

Bloodlusted Surfer overkills them.

Maybe not all in once, but certainlly couple, then the rest.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 31, 2007)

Surfer should be able to shatter the planet.


----------



## Orion (Jan 31, 2007)

bloodlusted surfer takes this so easy its not even funny.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2007)

Farmer with Shotgun takes this


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 31, 2007)

With the exception of the farmer, they're all screwed.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 31, 2007)

If surffer did kill almost everyone, Trunks would go back to the past 12 years before the attack and warn everyone to train, LOL.


----------



## Orion (Jan 31, 2007)

trunks couldnt do that since he would already be dead.....and have no future.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 31, 2007)

It would be left up to the farmer then.


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 31, 2007)

Fortunatly SS knows the Farmer's one weakness!






Oxygen!


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 31, 2007)

... [COLOR="#EEEEE"]extender[/COLOR]


----------



## TRTrunks (Feb 1, 2007)

> Surfer should be able to shatter the planet.


So what?? almost any z-fighter can do that


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

TRTrunks said:


> So what?? almost any z-fighter can do that



not really,only the stronger ones like goku vegeta ect,and it will matter since no one in dbz except a couple villians can breathe in space.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 1, 2007)

TRTrunks said:


> So what?? almost any z-fighter can do that



I meant to say shatter the planet,and survive.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Feb 1, 2007)

DBZverse FTW.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

more like silver surfer opens a blackhole and everyone in dbz dies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 1, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Fortunatly SS knows the Farmer's one weakness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's not

The farmer is born in space


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> more like silver surfer opens a blackhole and everyone in dbz dies.



Lol, this is EXACTLY what I was going to say.  Surfer creates a black hole in his palm, Z-Fighters get sucked in, Surfer disposes of the black hole.

Doesn't even break a sweat.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Surfer should be able to shatter the planet.



And make black holes.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 1, 2007)

Gai said:


> No it's not
> 
> The farmer is born in space



And his shotgun is really a premature version of a cosmic cube. 

Face it, the farmer has this one in the bag.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

So you don't think Goku can get out of a black hole?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

No, no he couldn't.  Not even a remote chance.

I don't think you quite grasp the kind of gravity a black hole has.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

> No, no he couldn't. Not even a remote chance.
> 
> I don't think you quite grasp the kind of gravity a black hole has.



Yes I do, It is strong to the point that not even light can excape it  
But, Wonder women got out of one, so I think Goku would.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

Wonder Woman is quite beyond Goku.  She is effectively Superman level.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 1, 2007)

It may sound disgusting that Goku would get his rear-end handed to him by WW, but unfortunately it is completely true.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

I like WW as much as the next guy, but I think Goku is being underestimated.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

No, Goku isn't.  You are horribly over-estimating him.  Wonder Woman is considered barely below Superman.  That is FAR beyond Goku.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually, I don't particularly like WW and I strongly dislike Goku. So I'm not really taking any sides when I say that she would slaughter him.

WW moves at 0.99 x Lightspeed... a feat no DBZ character can match.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Actually, I don't particularly like WW and I strongly dislike Goku. So I'm not really taking any sides when I say that she would slaughter him.
> 
> WW moves at 0.99 x Lightspeed... a feat no DBZ character can match.



You forgot her strength which far surpasses Dragonball characters and her durability which is almost Superman level itself.  Then there are her indestructible bracers and unbreakable lasso.  Doesn't she also have a magic sword?  I don't recall, I myself am not a Wonder Woman fan either.  In fact, I'm not much of a DC fan in general.  More of a Marvel guy (as you can probably tell as the bulk of my comic knowledge is in regards to Marvel characters)


----------



## Gooba (Feb 1, 2007)

What is funny is that a farmer with a Shotgun actually does have a better chance against WW than Goku. 

SS wins this, he is just a tier above Supes, who is above DBZ.  Opening a black hole isn't even him trying.  I bet he could throw down a few dozen of them so even if they get out of one they are still screwed.  Sure WW got out of a tiny one, but I bet if someone was there shooting at her with planet destroying attacks she wouldn't have.  Remember, he doesn't need to only throw down 1 black hole and leave, and if Goku gets out it doesn't mean he won, it only means he survived a single attack.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

Gooba said:


> What is funny is that a farmer with a Shotgun actually does have a better chance against WW than Goku.
> 
> SS wins this, he is just a tier above Supes, who is above DBZ.  Opening a black hole isn't even him trying.  I bet he could throw down a few dozen of them so even if they get out of one they are still screwed.  Sure WW got out of a tiny one, but I bet if someone was there shooting at her with planet destroying attacks she wouldn't have.  Remember, he doesn't need to only throw down 1 black hole and leave, and if Goku gets out it doesn't mean he won, it only means he survived a single attack.



Yeah that is kinda funny lol at ww and her bullet weakness,but yeah if goku somehow survives a blackhole(dont think he can imo)then hes getting the speedblitz of his life .


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 1, 2007)

Enclave said:


> You forgot her strength which far surpasses Dragonball characters and her durability which is almost Superman level itself.  Then there are her indestructible bracers and unbreakable lasso.  Doesn't she also have a magic sword?  I don't recall, I myself am not a Wonder Woman fan either.  In fact, I'm not much of a DC fan in general.  More of a Marvel guy (as you can probably tell as the bulk of my comic knowledge is in regards to Marvel characters)



I didn't forget it, I just saw no point in mentioning it when that one strength puts her above everything DBZ has to offer.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

So does that mean SS solos the DBZverse all at once?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

Eh, could be you just haven't been in as many comic character vs dbz character topics as I have.  See, one staple for DBZ fans to use is "Well in the comics some slow person has hit some fast person and since this DBZ guy is so much stronger than that comic person the DBZ person wins with that 1 punch"

I've seen that argument a TON of times.



			
				Jackie said:
			
		

> So does that mean SS solos the DBZverse all at once?



Technically?  Ya he should be fully capable of doing so.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> So does that mean SS solos the DBZverse all at once?



current surfer who is bloodlusted?yes it does mean that.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Eh, could be you just haven't been in as many comic character vs dbz character topics as I have.  See, one staple for DBZ fans to use is "Well in the comics some slow person has hit some fast person and since this DBZ guy is so much stronger than that comic person the DBZ person wins with that 1 punch"
> 
> I've seen that argument a TON of times.



Just about all comic characters, have their share of high and low feats (and moments).

I usually tend to pull out the average feats, that justifies the characters original intention. (which can be harder said then done for the likes such as Superman or Silver Surfer).


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 1, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Eh, could be you just haven't been in as many comic character vs dbz character topics as I have.  See, one staple for DBZ fans to use is "Well in the comics some slow person has hit some fast person and since this DBZ guy is so much stronger than that comic person the DBZ person wins with that 1 punch"
> 
> I've seen that argument a TON of times.



Regardless, it's not what I meant. And the very first thread I participated in the battledome was Vegeta vs WW...

I got so many neg reps for that...


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> current surfer who is bloodlusted?yes it does mean that.



So you think Vegito, Gogeta, Janemba, Super Buu (at his best).

Would not give Silver Surfer a match?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 1, 2007)

> (which can be harder said then done for the likes such as Superman or Silver Surfer).


Yea, when a core of the character is holding back a majority of their power it is hard to get a fair rating of them.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

Gogeta and Jenemba are non-canon for one thing.

Second no Vegito and Super Buu are not going to be able to take Surfer.  At least not without writers writing Surfer below his capabilities.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> So you think Vegito, Gogeta, Janemba, Super Buu (at his best).
> 
> Would not give Silver Surfer a match?



Assuming he doesn't do as badly as he did against Wolverine, then he could take them.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> So you think Vegito, Gogeta, Janemba, Super Buu (at his best).
> 
> Would not give Silver Surfer a match?



janemba is filler but for the rest no they wouldnt,silver surfer is constantly on a power tier above dbz when holding back pre upgrade,now he has his powers restored and being in bloodlust he will be dropping blackholes left and right while speedblitzing at  speed no dbz char can ever hope to reach.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Yea, when a core of the character is holding back a majority of their power it is hard to get a fair rating of them.



I know, it some what builds up to PIS/CIS moments.



Enclave said:


> Gogeta and Jenemba are non-canon for one thing.
> 
> Second no Vegito and Super Buu are not going to be able to take Surfer.  At least not without writers writing Surfer below his capabilities.


The thread starter, did not specify.
When he states all of DBZ, I assume all including anime and movies.

Soul Punisher wouldnt work?
Or Buu Ray?


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

they wouldnt get a chance to use those attacks,and even if they somehow did,ss can go over 100x the speed of light,so hes not getting hit.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> they wouldnt get a chance to use those attacks,and even if they somehow did,ss can go over 100x the speed of light,so hes not getting hit.



Its not like he attains those speeds in fluid movements. 
Speaking of has SS ever fought at the speed of light fluidly?
(no strait line performance).


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

cant remember off the top of my head,usually doesnt use his speedblitzing skills,would make for a boring story if he just went 1000x the speed of light and punched someones head off in every comic,but he would be able to fly at that speed and release the power cosmic quite easily.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> cant remember off the top of my head,usually doesnt use his speedblitzing skills,would make for a boring story if he just went 1000x the speed of light and punched someones head off in every comic,but he would be able to fly at that speed and release the power cosmic quite easily.



Well I have, and even in his fight with the Runner I did not get the impression of light speed fluid movements.

The only time, I have seen him use raw speed (from really fast - hyper speed) was using his strait line performance. 

I for one think, there is no one in DBZ that could match Superman, let alone Silver Surfer.
But I have to acknowledge that, DBZ is strong (enough to harm SS is debatable).
And versatility in battle, with fluid movements that far exceeds anything Silver Surfer has shown us.

That is all. 

Shout out to all the senior members of the OB - Jackie (aka Id)


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

All the fluid movements in the world just wont help when you get blitzed by a power cosmic wielding psychopath .


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> All the fluid movements in the world just wont help when you get blitzed by a power cosmic wielding psychopath .



Actually I beg to differ give me a character that matches SS stats w/ cosmic awareness + Light Speed Fluid movements (along with IT). And ill hand you a broken Surfer.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

> No, Goku isn't. You are horribly over-estimating him. Wonder Woman is considered barely below Superman. That is FAR beyond Goku.



I admit that SS is stronger but I don't see wonder women beating SS3 goku anytime soon. Maybe I just want to think DBZ is stronger then that.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Hamaru said:


> I admit that SS is stronger but I don't see wonder women beating SS3 goku anytime soon. Maybe I just want to think DBZ is stronger then that.



Becuse Wonder Women is another one of those characters that hold back. (Just not at retarted levels like SS or Superman).

And has bin shown to be vary, utterly..... destructive.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 1, 2007)

Hamaru said:
			
		

> Maybe I just want to think DBZ is stronger then that.



At least you admit to that.  Most DBZ fans I know would never say that.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Enclave said:


> At least you admit to that.  Most DBZ fans I know would never say that.



*
BELIVE IT!!
*


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL, yea I know not many people would admit things but when your wrong your wrong I always say


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

another thread start by someone who doesn't know much of dbz.

i'm not saying that nobody can beat dbz,but saying in marvel/dc comics that travelling speed is equal to their fighting speed is so stupid.i've seen  most characters there being hit by much slower opponent.

note for dc,vibrating is not fighting,its "vibrating".

in dc/marvel comics even in dbz:
travelling speed =/= fighting speed

coz if i'm wrong nobody can beat the speedster in dc/marvel.

also,making stupid opinions in dbz about "why it doens'nt explode like that or it doesn't happen" only proves that you dont know much in dbz.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> another thread start by someone who doesn't know much of dbz.
> 
> i'm not saying that nobody can beat dbz,but saying in marvel/dc comics that travelling speed is equal to their fighting speed is so stupid.i've seen  most characters there being hit by much slower opponent.
> 
> ...


And the whole point of that post is what?ss can go more then 100x faster then light,if he does that no dbz character can touch him,he can also open black holes ect on them,dbz is dying here.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

the point is stop comparing travelling speed to fighting speed in both worlds.

note that in infinity gauntlet graphic novel,silver surfer miss to grab/steal the infinity gauntlet wielded by thanos.to explain you further thanos was busy fighting capt.america at that then silver surfer tried to grab the gauntlet and miss.

fact:

silver surfer admits that he missed.

thanos also said that next time he should be carefull coz he's not aware of that.

and i also do remember in silver surfer annihilation that he's been hit by a blast.

fact in dc,marvel/dbz:
travelling speed =/= fighting speed

so,dont put travelling speed here coz its not fighting or reflexes,you only makes yourself sound stupid.

is that what you said 100x speed of light,basically it's travelling not fighting or reflexes.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

SS can go 100x faster then the speed of light? I knew he was fast but dang.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> the point is stop comparing travelling speed to fighting speed in both worlds.
> 
> note that in infinity gauntlet graphic novel,silver surfer miss to grab/steal the infinity gauntlet wielded by thanos.to explain you further thanos was busy fighting capt.america at that then silver surfer tried to grab the gauntlet and miss.
> 
> ...



Your the one making yourself sound stupid,i never said ss fought at 100x the speed of light i said he can move at that speed,going by your logic flash isnt fast since hes been hit by slow people,every character gets tagged by slower people,the speed issue doesnt even matter since surfer can just stand there and use the power cosmic and its all over.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

i said i know ss can but not in fighting.

what does travelling 100x in the speed of light can do in fighting.

fighting and travelling is two different things.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah,right that's why marvel super heroes can take him if they wanted.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> i said i know ss can but not in fighting.
> 
> what does travelling 100x in the speed of light can do in fighting.
> 
> fighting and travelling is two different things.



because while travelling that fast he can unleash the power cosmic on dbz crew and be out of there range before they can do anything.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

cell arc,it was proven that their their true power is the best balance of speed and power.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

i said travelling is not fighting.what will ss will do run?

about dbz reflexes been proven:
tenshinhan arc
raditz arc
namek arc
freeza arc

it's up to you to judge if you have all those chapters/volumes


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> cell arc,it was proven that their their true power is the best balance of speed and power.



what the fuck are you talking about,ultra ssj forms have nothing to do with this battle seeing as how they wouldnt be used,the dbz guys dont have enough power to deal with a bloodlusted annihilation surfer,just stop this dbz is getting raped.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

as long as i can still see dc/marvel characters been hit by much slower opponent never i will consider them powerful.but i'm not saying that dbz is stronger than dc/marvel coz i'm still not completed in collecting the top tiers.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

that is the most retarded logic i have ever heard in my life,its called plot,i guess since goku got hit by a rock hes slow and  a pansy since it hurt.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

that's not my point here,the point is stop comparing travelling speed to fighting speed.

how can you be sure that surfer would detect them if in some issue,he was always backstabbed.

its not the rock it's the impact

the point is if his travelling speed can be use in the battle,how come others could still hit him.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

im not comparing travel speed to combat,surfer can still travel at  ftl and he can rain down the power cosmic while doing it,its not the rock but the impact?are you high its still a rock and it hurt him,if goku was as invincible as people think the rock should have shattered on impact and goku wouldnt have felt it,lets disregard the speed issue,silver surfer opens a  black hole and the whole dbz cast dies are you happy now?


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

the big question for ss to know the true measurement of his power is,can he retain his power cosmic if he's been turned into anything.

coz galactus,death,mephisto,epoch,sire hate,mistress love,celestials,the stranger,kronos,eternity,lord chaos and master order was turned into stone by nebula and didn't retain their powers.this was happened in infinity gauntlet graphic novel.

what i'm saying is you're making dbz will not do anything while enemies of ss can deal damage to him,ex. the kree armies.

big question,since when does ss power cosmic/presence was felt in another dimension.

one more thing,in ss annihilation i do remember that he was backstabbed.so this could lead to another question,how would he know?

note that in infinity gauntlet graphic novel,thanos wielding the infinity gauntlet tried to punch capt.america and capt dodge it then thanos uses the gauntlet to slow him down,is that what you called speed?

and what?thanos can fight silver surfer

then you were saying that dbz will just stand there and do nothing.

if ss travelling speed and fighting speed were equal,he would win.

about the rock thing,its filler.

because your basing it on the anime,try look at the manga.

what gohan done to defeat cell and didn't destroy the solar system was because of ki manipulation,better than what vegeta's final flash on cell.

dont you get it when they're finishing their enemy they are almost at full power,while freeza destroyed the namek he just threw a small ball of energy.it depends on the target.....

it was mentioned by dai kaioh at the manga that buu is a threat and can destroy the universe.

this was just obviously wrong,specially in top tiers:

1.)they were blinded by those powers and ignoring the consequences of those

2.)just looking at the internet


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

im not saying dbz wont do anything im saying they cant do anything,and stop it with the double posting,what can they do if he opens a black hole,or destroys the planet since about 85-90% of the dbz cast cant  breathe in space.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

if what you're saying will happened in their fight,why it doesn't always happen.

ehem, cell,freezer and buu can survive in space.

goku can it


----------



## Iris (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree, stop with double posting, wtf?

And as Vlaaad said, DBZ-verse dies a horrible death.

LoL, but can Cell, Freeza and Buu survive the Black Hole? Doubt that.

And you didn't read Vlaaad's post, he said 85% would die in Space, not all.

Learn to read and comprehend, like an annoying fly, ffs.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

they dont need to be suck in the blackhole.they'll just destroy everything.

funny ss fight the kree armies and didn't create a blackhole.

are you an author?


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

how will they destroy everything when ss already unleashed blackholes on them?and what does being an author have to do with anything.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

just imagine you are ss and you will fought dbz,of course both of you are from different universe and you dont know each other.dont tell me that you will already used a blackhole.

big question,can he detect anyone,ss in my comics was always being backstabbed.so where's the blackhole?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 1, 2007)

This is a bloodlusted SS. Surfer rarely goes all outbecause he's a really nice guy and loves all forms of life. He's the cosmic equivalent to a hippy with an AK-47.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

he has cosmic awareness so hes not getting cheap shotted no,and this isnt regular silver surfer,this is bloodlusted post annihilation upgrade surfer,he fought against a fed galactus level being for awhile,thats more then enough power to handle the dbzverse.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

about the author that was not meant for you.

creating a blackhole takes time or few seconds,that will leave him for an open attack.

its funny weaker characters than dbz can cause him some problem.

and answer what i post back there........

since when does his power cosmic/presence was felt in another dimension.

how strong his power cosmic?is that enough for him to retain his power if being turn into anything?

coz  in infinity gauntlet graphic novel galactus,epoch,mistress death,mephisto,kronos,mistress love,sire hate,eternity,celestials,the stranger,lord chaos and master order was turned into stone bu nebula and didn't retain their powers.now answer that.........


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

they lost their powers because the inf gauntlet wielder wanted them too,it wasnt the stone itself,and no the weaker people in dbz cant give ss trouble,again he held his own against a fed galactus level being for awhile,and what other dimension?battle's are in a neutral universe where both parties retain their powers.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

what the wielder wanted to?so what do you mean if i want you to turn into comics you will still have your consciousness.

when you were turned into anything obviously you will lose everything.power and consciousness.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> what the wielder wanted to?so what do you mean if i want you to turn into comics you will still have your consciousness.
> 
> when you were turned into anything obviously you will lose everything.power and consciousness.



im not   a super powered being am i?they lost their power because the inf gauntlet wielder wanted them too not because they were turned into stone.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> what the wielder wanted to?so what do you mean if i want you to turn into comics you will still have your consciousness.
> 
> when you were turned into anything obviously you will lose everything.power and consciousness.




Well it's a common device in comics for a character to be turned into something odd and still retain their consciousness,and at times portions of their power.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

Broly should be able to do some damage.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Do you understand how INCREDIBLY DAFT this thread is?????

Surfer against the Entire DBZverse???? What kind of uninformed fanboy molded this together?

Surfer against the likes of Vegetto, Super Buu ( who has more power to Shatter the damn universe)!!!

Guildo from the Ginyu Force will Stop Time and have the Surfer get raped!

Not too mention  Super Kanzentai Cell (Soalr Sytem Buster) will Smack The Surfer!!! Goku and Freeza will kill him!!!

Also All you need to do is destroy a Star to create a Black hole and that is NOT that impressive.

Surfer loses Horribly...


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

super buu shattered a universe?zomg scans,cell isnt a solar system buster either,guildo would be dead before he stopped time,and vegetto wouldnt do anything either.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

so you mean any superpowered turned into anything will retain their power.

how about wolverine turned into rubber
thor turned into glass
shehulk/namor turned into stone
and many more then what happened

funny thanos fights them first,is that what you called coz they wanted to.

then nebula turned them into stone.

simple answer:
stone = no power/consciousness


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 1, 2007)

Depnds on if the wilder wants them to keep their consciousness or not. And in terms of the DBZ verse even being turned into candy won't completely rob you of your power(if you're Vegito that is)


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> super buu shattered a universe?zomg scans,cell isnt a solar system buster either,guildo would be dead before he stopped time,and vegetto wouldnt do anything either.



Uh...Super Buu was destroying the universe in Episode 270!!!!!

It is STATED that Cell can destroy the "ENTIRE" Solar System!

Guildo will freeze time, because the Surfer is NOT fast enough.

Vegetto was LEVELS!!! above a guy who can Shatter a dimension, yet you say he won't do anything???

Your a fanboy...and your also being a troll.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

nope,i had the graphic novel infinity gauntlet and what was said here was the power cosmic was humiliated in a way coz they were just turned into stone.

simple answer:
stone = no power/consciousness

as for dbz,dont tell me that buu didn't removed vegetto's powers when turned into candy.well sorry that didn't mentioned.

vegetto was very powerful to retain his power/consciousness.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Uh...Super Buu was destroying the universe in Episode 270!!!!!
> 
> It is STATED that Cell can destroy the "ENTIRE" Solar System!
> 
> ...



Im the troll right,buu destroyed planets one at a time he never destroyed a universe,cell only claimed to be able to destroy a solar system but his feats all directly contradict that,guildo faster then the silver surfer omfg,buu didnt shatter an entire dimension,he screamed through it,vegetto would get owned just like the rest of the dbzverse.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

This post screams fanboyism! 

How are you going to say what a character CAN'T do when it was already done or stated that they can??!!

Look at yourself, your Bias is on dispaly for everyone to see!


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

nope,dai kaioshin said in the manga that buu can destroy the universe.

buu destroyed planets one at a time was just filler.

cell failed to destroyed the solar system coz he was prevented by gohan.and asking why it didn't explode,it was shown at the manga that the blast was only concentrated at cell.another example of this ki manipulation was vegeta's final flash on cell,but not exactly the same on what gohan did.

about destroying the dimension, it's not about the scream its about sending ki.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

buu and cell's feats directly contradict  the sayings about them,they arent universe or solar system busters,if cell could bust a solar system all he had to do was hit the sun with a ki blast blow it up and he would have regenerated and everyone else would be dead.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Wrong, YOU...YOU, Vlaaads contradicts the damn characters! It was already stated and been done what they can do, yet you say that they can't??? LOL! you are just being a troll and Cell stated that the "ENTIRE"..."ENTIRE" Solar Sytem will be destroyed not just the sun.

Now quit it.^^^^


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 1, 2007)

Surfer could also destroy the universe.

He could Super nova every sun, he could destroy every planet 1 at a time.

Just like Buu could.

Cells most powerful move 'self destruct' which was a 'Solar system destroying attack' only destroyed a small part of serpent road and ofc north kai's planet. It also didn't even reach hell which is very close to serpent road.

The Solar system is around 5,900,000,000 km in size, significantly bigger than serpent road, cells description of his attacks destruction was hyperbole.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> that's not my point here,the point is stop comparing travelling speed to fighting speed.


Truth be told, traveling speed can be used in fighting. (like a tackle in a sense).
He can travel light year distance in like seconds (or minutes.)
Their called orbital smashing or  speed blitzing. 
Its cheap, but its bin done.



ram619 said:


> about the author that was not meant for you.
> 
> creating a blackhole takes time or few seconds,that will leave him for an open attack.



The discharge of Silver Surfer?s power of cosmic caused a black hole.
That is fucking insane, DBZ does not have an on panel feat to match that.

For reference - refer to Silver Surfer Annihilation issue #1

here


here


here



Phenomenol said:


> Do you understand how INCREDIBLY DAFT this thread is?????
> 
> Surfer against the Entire DBZverse???? What kind of uninformed fanboy molded this together?
> 
> ...



Actually this is rape. Super Anal Rape with no KY Jelly.

Not only is this blood lusted Silver Surfer, but he can call up the aid of any (and as many heralds).
In all of comic book history their has (including non-canon) their have bin over 30 heralds.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Nova Corp files, classify Silver Surfer as a Universal Threat.
Not city, planet, or solar system. But Universal. Just something to keep in mind.


Anyhow here is a short list. 
The Heralds of Galactus (Current and Former)



*Fire Lord*


*Gabriel*


*Silver Surfer*


*Stardust*

*
The Fallen One*

*
Red Shift*

*
Morg*

*
Terrax *


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 1, 2007)

Can surfer take a galaxy buster? (Considering broly's allowed)


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

Picture an Angry Cosmic, with the power to one shot solar systems on a path for Earth. Then Imagine he has no interest in fighting or showing mercy. Then comprehend the ramifications of this cosmic being flying at 100 times the speed of light towards Earth with enough power to phase out a Star. What precisely is Goku and Crew going to do in the miliseconds it takes for Silver Surfer to fly into their solar system with the intent to completely remove their planet from existence.

It would be like trying to stop a Star thats traveling at light speed towards a planet. Not a pretty picture by any means for DBVerse.

This is a Curbstomp. Only reason SS gets beat on by anyone is because he is extremely pacifistic.


~Shin~ said:


> Can surfer take a galaxy buster? (Considering broly's allowed)


Can Brolly survive a Supernova?

The point is SS can and being bloodlusted WILL fly into the planet above lightspeed with enough force to tear their solar system in half which takes care of 90% of the threats to him out. Then via cosmic awareness he trashes the rest of the DBVerse.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

Broly died under the pressure of 3 combined Kame Hame Has and the sun behind him.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

lol, I know CBG. I was trying to prove a point... I've seen/read the full series with the only exclusion being DBGT. Which to my knowledge was a good thing.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> Surfer could also destroy the universe.
> 
> He could Super nova every sun, he could destroy every planet 1 at a time.
> 
> ...



Wrong, Surfer can NOT destroy the universe!!! he can't even destroy a planet...Super Buu in Episode 270!!! was shattering the Entire Universe at ONCE!!!!

Also Cell stated that he had the power to destroy the ENTIRE Solar System than he can. You are just contradicting the character.



			
				Jackie said:
			
		

> Actually this is rape. Super Anal Rape with no KY Jelly.
> 
> Not only is this blood lusted Silver Surfer, but he can call up the aid of any (and as many heralds).
> In all of comic book history their has (including non-canon) their have bin over 30 heralds.



And?? They all will die because there are a handful of characters who can kick the Surfer's cheeks in the DBZ universe! Surfer loses...........


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

So a Galaxy wrecking character, cant tank 3 kamehas and the sun dipp?

Oh, and there is a good chance SS can manipulate Chi and add it to his own.




Phenomenol said:


> Wrong, Surfer can NOT destroy the universe!!! he can't even destroy a planet...Super Buu in Episode 270!!! was shattering the Entire Universe at ONCE!!!!
> 
> Also Cell stated that he had the power to destroy the ENTIRE Solar System than he can. You are just contradicting the character.
> 
> ...



You know, me and you have bin into these kind of debates before.

And I virtually disproven Goku>Superman claims.
SS is clearly superior to both Goku and Superman.

Are you sure you want to go through another debate (such as this one) with me again?


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Yopu don't disprove ANYTHING!!!! You guys just rant. Surfer loses HORRIBLY!!! you fanboys can lie to the other ignorant posters but NOT too me.

Surfer can NOT destroy a galaxy...where in God's name did you get that from??? He is nowhere near that.

Surfer can NOT manipulate Ki every DBZ character can manipulate their OWN ki!!!


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Yopu don't disprove ANYTHING!!!! You guys just rant. Surfer loses HORRIBLY!!! you fanboys can lie to the other ignorant posters but NOT too me.



My my, so much anger 



Phenomenol said:


> Surfer can NOT destroy a galaxy...where in God's name did you get that from??? He is nowhere near that.



The scan I posted, shows how a discharge developed a black hole, thats eating away a Galaxy in the Squadron of the Skrulls,
That says a lot.



Phenomenol said:


> Surfer can NOT manipulate Ki every DBZ character can manipulate their OWN ki!!!



If we are using every thing in DBZ, it has bin shown in the Meta Cooler movie, that their energy can be siphoned.
Silver Surfer has bin known to siphon and manipulate All Forms Of Energy.

Unlike Meta Cooler though, he can syphon as much as he wants with out being overloaded.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Broly died under the pressure of 3 combined Kame Hame Has and the sun behind him.



I know it is just a minor detail, but the Kameha blast did absolutely nothing to Burori besides push him into the sun. 

But yeah, he got pwned by the sun. No way is he taking a supernova (although he should be able to, but the writers can't write Burori correct)


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> The scan I posted, shows how a discharge developed a black hole, thats eating away a Galaxy in the Squadron of the Skrulls,That says a lot.
> 
> If we are using every thing in DBZ, it has bin shown in the Meta Cooler movie, that their energy can be siphoned.
> Silver Surfer has bin known to siphon and manipulate All Forms Of Energy.
> ...



LOL! Time for a DBZ rant!

If you watched the Metal Cooler Movie you would know that Metal Cooler and Goku can fight using Shunkan Idou (Instantaneous Movement) at will and use it as their NATURAL FIGHTING SPEED!!! (Surfer gets killed before he can blink!) Surf has been energy blasted and knocked out cold one too many times to bring up the "he can absorb the energy" card. I mean really you'd think noone had ever blasted the surfer and made him feel it or something. A casual blast from Odin laid his ass out cold. The blast did NOT make the planet shake. Besides there is a limit to how much energy he can absorb he's not Quasar. Surf tried to absorb energy from Ego the living planet and almost killed himself trying. Besides Goku can Manipulate his own energy, Goku has fought the "LIGHT EATER" for god sakes and overloaded him with Ki.

Do you understand that Surfer creating a Black hole is not impressive? All you have to do is destroy a star!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

Curious, are we using non-canon?


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> If you watched the Metal Cooler Movie you would know that Metal Cooler and Goku can fight using Shunkan Idou (Instantaneous Movement) at will and use it as their NATURAL FIGHTING SPEED!!! (Surfer gets killed before he can blink!) Surf has been energy blasted and knocked out cold one too many times to bring up the "he can absorb the energy" card. I mean really you'd think noone had ever blasted the surfer and made him feel it or something. A casual blast from Odin laid his ass out cold. The blast did NOT make the planet shake. Besides there is a limit to how much energy he can absorb he's not Quasar. Surf tried to absorb energy from Ego the living planet and almost killed himself trying. Besides Goku can Manipulate his own energy, Goku has fought the "LIGHT EATER" for god sakes and overloaded him with Ki.



Ok Goku can try, but I don?t see any of this happening while Surfer speed blitz him. (which is what he does when blood lusted, he orbital smashes them to death).




Phenomenol said:


> Do you understand that Surfer creating a Black hole is not impressive? All you have to do is destroy a star!



Do you understand the amount of energy is in a star?
Do you understand why it creates black holes in its death? 
But more importantly do you understand, Surfer did this with out the need of destroying a star?


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

apparently not that it matters,anyone but a dbztard like phenom can see why the silver surfer wins,rant more phenom you arent convincing anyone.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Ok Goku can try, but I don?t see any of this happening while Surfer speed blitz him. (which is what he does when blood lusted, he orbital smashes them to death).
> 
> Do you understand the amount of energy is in a star?
> Do you understand why it creates black holes in its death?
> But more importantly do you understand, Surfer did this with out the need of destroying a star?



Did you even read my post?? How can you speed Blitz Shunkan Idou (Instantaneous movement)???

I understand Surfer's Black hole creation?...Do you understand He gets knocked out all the damn time?!!!


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> apparently not that it matters,anyone but a dbztard like phenom can see why the silver surfer wins,rant more phenom you arent convincing anyone.



Says the TROLL who knows NOTHING about comics or DBZ!! Your just a dman hater and an uninformed one at that. Now quit that you troll and debate.....


----------



## Art of Run (Feb 1, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Says the TROLL who knows NOTHING about comics or DBZ!! Your just a dman hater and an uninformed one at that. Now quit that you troll and debate.....



your posts are not welcome. Gtfo.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Did you even read my post?? How can you speed Blitz Shunkan Idou (Instantaneous movement)???



It’s a teleportation techinque that requires speed of thought, and the location using chi.
Goku does not have a high enough speed perception to think fast enough, to react to Surfers Speed Blitzing.

I tell you what Ill be a bit fair. The day Goku can Shunkan Idou, some one charging at him at 300 x the speed of *c*. That’s the day I will praise you for your mighty debating skills, along with Goku w/It >> SS bltz at 300x *c*



Phenomenol said:


> I understand Surfer's Black hole creation?...Do you understand He gets knocked out all the damn time?!!!



Yeah
Goku avoided being splashed by lava, your point?

Regardless he in his most recent showing, he was fighting a character that was arguably on par with Galactus.

Goku is not Galactus level.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 1, 2007)

> Can Brolly survive a Supernova?
> 
> The point is SS can and being bloodlusted WILL fly into the planet above lightspeed with enough force to tear their solar system in half which takes care of 90% of the threats to him out. Then via cosmic awareness he trashes the rest of the DBVerse.



You haven't answered my question. You're trying to answer a question with a question. Can he or can't he survive a galaxy buster?


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> You haven't answered my question. You're trying to answer a question with a question. Can he or can't he survive a galaxy buster?


What I was proving is that there is no way for anyone to pull off that level of attack BEFORE Silver Surfer levels them. 

Also your gonna need to start pulling scans of DBZers using Galaxy Busters, unfortunately your most likely referring to Brolly. Who has no canon feats, and the claims of him being a Galaxy Buster are not supported by his on-screen power.

Also as I have not ever seen Silver Surfer take a Galaxy Buster head on I could not prove him as being able to take that level of attack. Fortunately like I said None of the DBZers have proven to be Galaxy Busters. Hyperboles don't count.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

Broly can't survive a galaxy buster, if he himself died between 3 Kame Hame Has and the sun, the latter being intact.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

CBG, he's claiming Brolly can generate Galaxy Busting attacks and he is questioning Silver Surfer's ability to withstand one.

BTW anyone know who *shaba daba da, shaba daba dah* is? lol


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> CBG, he's claiming Brolly can generate Galaxy Busting attacks and he is questioning Silver Surfer's ability to withstand one.
> 
> BTW anyone know who *shaba daba da, shaba daba dah* is? lol



Flinstones


----------



## Vicious (Feb 1, 2007)

Who or wtf is shaba daba da, shaba daba dah?


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Flinstones


You lost me...


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

The song is called Popuri (I think) or Anapati tiruhi
by Michael Kotanjian. 
Album Anapati Tiruhi


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> The song is called Popuri (I think) or Anapati tiruhi
> by Michael Kotanjian.
> Album Anapati Tiruhi


Still have no clue who your talking about, but I'm more willing to bet that you rep'd me..


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Still have no clue who your talking about, but I'm more willing to bet that you rep'd me..



But are you willing ................. 

BTW I didnt rep you.



Vynjira said:


> BTW anyone know who *shaba daba da, shaba daba dah* is? lol


Closest thing I could find to the post above. 

A song that is reffered to as shaba daba da, shaba daba dash.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> But are you willing .................
> 
> BTW I didnt rep you?
> 
> ...



 	Classic Juggernaut VS...  	01-31-2007 01:16 PM  	shaba daba da, shaba daba dah


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

Now, now, be on topic.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2007)

silver surfer rapes dbzverse...............guess thats back on topic.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> You haven't answered my question. You're trying to answer a question with a question. Can he or can't he survive a galaxy buster?


You ask, and Jackie delivers. 
@- CBG how is that for being on topic.


Here SS having absorved energy/power that could lay waste to half of this universe and controled it:


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Now, now, be on topic.


Bu..buu...but if we stay on topic.. the thread will never reach 10 million pages!!!!  

Or it will inspire more trolling, due to the DBVerse being at stake forcing the DBZ Fans to unite into one long thread about Goku's nutz.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 1, 2007)

i think you missed the part of the dbz manga were dai kaioshin said that buu can destroy the universe.

for your info,galactus was not actually strong if marvel heroes could take him down,this happened many times and marvel superheores are not that strong compare to dbz.then galactus can't retain his powers if turned into statue which already happened in infinity gauntlet graphic novel.

stone = no powers/conciousness


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> i think you missed the part of the dbz manga were dai kaioshin said that buu can destroy the universe.
> 
> for your info,galactus was not actually strong if marvel heroes could take him down,this happened many times and marvel superheores are not that strong compare to dbz.then galactus can't retain his powers if turned into statue which already happened in infinity gauntlet graphic novel.
> 
> stone = no powers/conciousness



You talking about the IG. That is a massive reality warping item. 
And in a recent showing, a vary Hungry Galactus destroyed 3 solar systems. 
(stated and shown on panel)


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 1, 2007)

ram619 said:


> i think you missed the part of the dbz manga were dai kaioshin said that buu can destroy the universe.


I think you missed the meaning of a Hyperbole. In any case how bout you show us the part of the Manga where Buu destroys a Galaxy with a single blast.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon people. 

Why is this thread still here? Last I saw, it was just a discussion with Hamaru about WW beating Goku... and now we're singing the Flintstones?


----------



## Shinkirou (Feb 1, 2007)

What....the....fuck....

I must say that this thread packs enough stupidity to wipe out several universes at the exact same time, in nanoseconds. The DBZverse is screwed, and if you cant see that, then no offense but you are a blinded fanboy that needs to realize that DBZ is NOT the pinnacle of power in fiction. You've been given plenty of canon facts proving that the DBZverse is going to get its ass kicked yet you continue to deny the facts and turn a blind eye to the truth and wallow in your own ignorance. Usually I'm a bit more polite then this but the sheer...y'know what, there's no word in the english language suitable for this thread, I literally cant think of anything to describe this. Its stuff like this that makes me lose faith in humanity, because I know that there are people that agree with this crap. Either way DBZverse loses so damn badly that every other shounenverse mourns it brutal passing and swears to never speak of it again.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Bu..buu...but if we stay on topic.. the thread will never reach 10 million pages!!!!
> 
> Or it will inspire more trolling, due to the DBVerse being at stake forcing the DBZ Fans to unite into one long thread about Goku's nutz.



Touche.

7 pages is just not enough for "Om1g0d! Goku r t3h uber! /-\ |_ |_ suxorixorage b4 himz!"


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 1, 2007)

Jackie said:


> It’s a teleportation techinque that requires speed of thought, and the location using chi.
> Goku does not have a high enough speed perception to think fast enough, to react to Surfers Speed Blitzing.
> 
> I tell you what Ill be a bit fair. The day Goku can Shunkan Idou, some one charging at him at 300 x the speed of *c*. That’s the day I will praise you for your mighty debating skills, along with Goku w/It >> SS bltz at 300x *c*.



Bullocks! Your saying that Surfer is FASTER than INSTANTANEOUS movement? LOL! Goku has SENSES that can sense beings LIGHTYEARS and DIMENSIONS away!! but you say that he does not have the perceptions to keep up which he does. Surfer's slow ass who does NOT speedblitz in battle at all gets TAGGED by characters slower than him all the time.. Shunkan Idou can be used at WILL for Goku do you not understand that he can use it as his natural speed. Surfer is dead!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> What....the....fuck....
> 
> I must say that this thread packs enough stupidity to wipe out several universes at the exact same time, in nanoseconds. The DBZverse is screwed, and if you cant see that, then no offense but you are a blinded fanboy that needs to realize that DBZ is NOT the pinnacle of power in fiction. You've been given plenty of canon facts proving that the DBZverse is going to get its ass kicked yet you continue to deny the facts and turn a blind eye to the truth and wallow in your own ignorance. Usually I'm a bit more polite then this but the sheer...y'know what, there's no word in the english language suitable for this thread, I literally cant think of anything to describe this. Its stuff like this that makes me lose faith in humanity, because I know that there are people that agree with this crap. Either way DBZverse loses so damn badly that every other shounenverse mourns it brutal passing and swears to never speak of it again.



This is FANBOYISM at it's best!!!!


----------



## Shinkirou (Feb 1, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Bullocks! Your saying that Surfer is FASTER than INSTANTANEOUS movement? LOL! Goku has SENSES that can sense beings LIGHTYEARS and DIMENSIONS away!! but you say that he does not have the perceptions to keep up which he does. Surfer's slow ass who does NOT speedblitz in battle at all gets TAGGED by characters slower than him all the time.. Shunkan Idou can be used at WILL for Goku do you not understand that he can use it as his natural speed. Surfer is dead!!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Please, for the sake of sanity, tell me that you dont truly believe everything you've said in this thread.

Btw, I dont even like Marvel or DC or w/e hes froms comics, So no, I'm no fanboy. I actually like DBZ better, its just that I actually realize when something I likes beat, and am not afraid to admit it. and in this, DBZ is most definitly beat.


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Bullocks! Your saying that Surfer is FASTER than INSTANTANEOUS movement? LOL! Goku has SENSES that can sense beings LIGHTYEARS and DIMENSIONS away!! but you say that he does not have the perceptions to keep up which he does. Surfer's slow ass who does NOT speedblitz in battle at all gets TAGGED by characters slower than him all the time.. Shunkan Idou can be used at WILL for Goku do you not understand that he can use it as his natural speed. Surfer is dead!!!!



No I am saying, Silver Surfers raw speed far exceeds Goku perception of speed.
He will be hit 300 billion times, before Goku ever thinks of activating *IT*.

And Cosmic Awareness>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Chi sensing.

Do you comprehend?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 2, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Bullocks! Your saying that Surfer is FASTER than INSTANTANEOUS movement?



Goku's instant teleportation is not nearly as instant as it's name suggests.  First he needs to search for a ki signature, then he needs to lock on, then he teleports and the actual act of teleporting seems to take about a second.  Sure he instantly appears in the other location but there are valuable seconds there that he loses just preparing his teleport.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 2, 2007)

Jackie said:


> You ask, and Jackie delivers.
> @- CBG how is that for being on topic.
> 
> 
> Here SS having absorved energy/power that could lay waste to half of this universe and controled it:



That's all I needed 

Broly was the only hope DBU had, but now they're screwed


----------



## ram619 (Feb 2, 2007)

first of all about ss cosmic awareness,since when does it became useful in battle?tell me..

second,don't say ss travelling speed and fighting speed was equal,since when does ss fight at hundred lightspeed?tell me,in infinity gauntlet graphic novel he missed to grab thanos infinity gauntlet.is that what you called speed in battle?while capt. america can dodge thanos' punch

third,goku can easily it if the location was familiar so this mean that it's useful in battle.he can also use his it across dimension.

fourth,since when does ss destroy a dimension or even the portion of it?tell me at what issue/volume and i will gonna buy that and post here.

fifth,galactus isn't that powerful coz marvel heroes took him down so many times like what happened in galactus,the devourer mini-series and at infinity graphic novel he turned into stone then he can't retain his powers.is that what you called powerful?

The main point is:
Stone = no powers/conciousness



dbz powers:
SSJ3 power was felt across dimension,the "holy sphere":






stated that buu can destroy the universe:



buu destroying 1 planet at a time was just a filler.

ohh,plz show it completely how ss absorbed the energy/power coz you're hiding it,like how the superman fanboy hide how sups absorbed the energy of mageddon warhead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2007)

ram619 said:


> *fifth,galactus isn't that powerful coz marvel heroes took him down so many times like what happened in galactus,the devourer mini-series and at infinity graphic novel he turned into stone then he can't retain his powers.is that what you called powerful?*



Galactus' power is proportionate to he satiated is he.

With regards to the Infinity Gauntlet, the gauntlet itself is a far more powerful cosmic power. It alone is far more powerful than the DBZverse.

If you have the Infinity Gauntlet graphic novel, you yourself would know about the the gauntlet's power.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 2, 2007)

ram619 said:


> stated that buu can destroy the universe:
> 
> 
> 
> buu destroying 1 planet at a time was just a filler.


This is where you fail to comprehend the story presented to you. Buu has noone to stop him from destroying the Universe PLANET by PLANET. Not BOOM dead Universe.

Do you comprehend?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2007)

And, as usual, the fanboys get to the thread.

Why is it that DBZ fanboys refuse to admit that their characters will ever lose at all?

Just to clarify some facts:

1. Saying Surfer moves at 100x lightspeed is a vast understatement. As shown in both the Infinity Gauntlet saga and Annihilation, he is capable of moving tens of *millions* of times lightspeed. He is also able to teleport not only through space, but between dimensions and universes, with the aid of natural objects like black and white holes. One time he flew through a black hole and out a white hole, traversing the universe from one end to the other in an instant.

2. Reaction speed: It's just as great, if not greater, than his travelling speed. It's been stated he can react at least at nanosecond speeds, which is far greater than anything any DBZ character has ever shown. Furthermore, when he fought Deathurge, he flew around him in superspeed, dodging all of his attacks. Also he was blitzed by a Spinster at the speed of light, but KO'd her with one punch.

3. Durability, in addition to what has already been posted, Surfer has flown through supernovas, exploding planets, black and white holes, etc. unharmed.

4. I don't believe time travel has been mentioned yet. Remember, Norrin can travel through time at will, he could simply go back in time and kill all the DBZ characters' ancestors before they were even born.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2007)

There's a Marvel Deathstroke?


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 3, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There's a Marvel Deathstroke?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry, I meant Deathurge.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 3, 2007)

Deathstroke of the Terminators wow.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Sorry, I meant Deathurge.


I was kinda confused when you said that too, however I just expected you to catch it and correct it. However this is a Deathstroke in Marvel.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 3, 2007)

Compairing Buu's transmutaion skills to the Infinity Gauntlet is laughable.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> And, as usual, the fanboys get to the thread.Why is it that DBZ fanboys refuse to admit that their characters will ever lose at all?



The only fanboy here is the one who made up this ridiculous thread!!! A very uninformed fanboy from Marvel. DBZ characters won't lose to weaklings like Surfer!



> Just to clarify some facts:
> 
> 1. Saying Surfer moves at 100x lightspeed is a vast understatement. As shown in both the Infinity Gauntlet saga and Annihilation, he is capable of moving tens of *millions* of times lightspeed. He is also able to teleport not only through space, but between dimensions and universes, with the aid of natural objects like black and white holes. One time he flew through a black hole and out a white hole, traversing the universe from one end to the other in an instant.



Irrelevent, we all know Surfer can travel fast on his board!



> 2. Reaction speed: It's just as great, if not greater, than his travelling speed. It's been stated he can react at least at nanosecond speeds, which is far greater than anything any DBZ character has ever shown. Furthermore, when he fought Deathurge, he flew around him in superspeed, dodging all of his attacks. Also he was blitzed by a Spinster at the speed of light, but KO'd her with one punch.



RUBBISH!!! Surfer's reaction speed in combat is terrible!!!!! Deathruge was NOT at lightspeed that is fabricated fanboyism!  DBZ characters fight at super speed all the time Surfer can NOT.



> 3. Durability, in addition to what has already been posted, Surfer has flown through supernovas, exploding planets, black and white holes, etc. unharmed


.

Surfer has been CASUALLY knocked out!!!!!



> 4. I don't believe time travel has been mentioned yet. Remember, Norrin can travel through time at will, he could simply go back in time and kill all the DBZ characters' ancestors before they were even born.



Yes because thats what surfer does he go around through time and kills children. 

Never mind that he'd not only need to figure out what year to go to but would have search an entire universe to find the right place. If by some miracle he found Dragonball earth. Goku would probably already be 50 To bad DBZ is NOT in Marvel's timeline.

yeah great plan there.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 3, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Yes because thats what surfer does he go around through time and kills children.





The Anti-Existence said:


> *Bloodlusted Surfer ready to kill anything in DBZ.*
> 
> If he needs assistance, he can call any other Herald.


He's bloodlusted and ready to kill anything.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 3, 2007)

Fanboy fabrication!!! Surfer can't do it^^^^^


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2007)

Fanboy fabrication?

As in that certain characters aren't allowed to be bloodlusted in the OB despite the thread creator making it so for an OB vs. thread?


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 3, 2007)

read my post.......



			
				Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Never mind that he'd not only need to figure out what year to go to but would have search an entire universe to find the right place. If by some miracle he found Dragonball earth. Goku would probably already be 50 *To bad DBZ is NOT in Marvel's timeline*.
> 
> yeah great plan there.



That is what I mean, fanboy's ALWAYS overexagerrating things...


----------



## Orion (Feb 3, 2007)

Time travel works in the obd phenom stop being a moron,bloodlusted surfer slaughters dbz.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> The only fanboy here is the one who made up this ridiculous thread!!! A very uninformed fanboy from Marvel. DBZ characters won't lose to weaklings like Surfer!



You're a complete moron, you know that?



> Irrelevent, we all know Surfer can travel fast on his board!



Also without his board he can still reach high relativistic speed.



> RUBBISH!!! Surfer's reaction speed in combat is terrible!!!!! Deathruge was NOT at lightspeed that is fabricated fanboyism!  DBZ characters fight at super speed all the time Surfer can NOT.



Deathurge was not at lightspeed, Surfer was when he was fighting him. Jackie posted the scan. I've provided canon evidence, all you're doing is simply denying it. Surfer has cosmic awareness, and his reactions times are faster than anyone in DBZ. Get over it.



> Surfer has been CASUALLY knocked out!!!!!



By incredibly strong characters. Hardly negates his high durability showings. Your problem is that you think low showings negate high ones. That's not true.



> Yes because thats what surfer does he go around through time and kills children.



Bloodlusted.



> Never mind that he'd not only need to figure out what year to go to but would have search an entire universe to find the right place.



Cosmic awareness. You know, can track a grain of dust from a galaxy away and all that?



> If by some miracle he found Dragonball earth. Goku would probably already be 50 To bad DBZ is NOT in Marvel's timeline.



It doesn't have to be. This is Surfer vs. DBZverse, so he's sent there, and can time travel through their timeline as easy as his own.



> yeah great plan there.



Get over it and admit DBZ loses, you pathetic wanker.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> You're a complete moron, you know that?



Yeah but I know more about comics than you especially when it comes to Surfer!! 




> Deathurge was not at lightspeed, Surfer was when he was fighting him. Jackie posted the scan. I've provided canon evidence, all you're doing is simply denying it. Surfer has cosmic awareness, and his reactions times are faster than anyone in DBZ. Get over it.



Wrong, It stated no such thing in the comic, nothing but fanboyism in this post!!!!




> By incredibly strong characters. Hardly negates his high durability showings. Your problem is that you think low showings negate high ones. That's not true.



Surfer has been KO'd by weak ass characters and by weak ass attacks!



> Bloodlusted.Cosmic awareness. You know, can track a grain of dust from a galaxy away and all that?It doesn't have to be. This is Surfer vs. DBZverse, so he's sent there, and can time travel through their timeline as easy as his own.
> 
> Get over it and admit DBZ loses, you pathetic wanker.



Wrong, you moron DBZ verse is NOT in marvel's timeline, and you don't even know anything about the Surfer you pathetic Marvel fanboy. Stop trying to overexagerate feats, you can lie to the ignorant posters of this forum but not to me.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Yeah



At least you have the balls to admit it. 



> Wrong, It stated no such thing in the comic, nothing but fanboyism in this post!!!!



*Zarosaki*

READ.



> Surfer has been KO'd by weak ass characters and by weak ass attacks!



Are you even listening to me? Low - end showings do not negate everything else.



> Wrong, you moron DBZ verse is NOT in marvel's timeline



Are you even paying attention?

He's not in Marvel's timeline, he's dropped into the DBZverse, in their timeline.



> and you don't even know anything about the Surfer you pathetic Marvel fanboy.



That's funny, considering I've read over a hundred comics featuring him, and you only seek out comics where characters have low showings to attempt to use them as arguments for your pathetic DBZ wanking.



> Stop trying to overexagerate feats, you can lie to the ignorant posters of this forum but not to me.



Have I suddenly stepped into Bizarro world?

No wait, if that were the case, you would be intelligent.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 3, 2007)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> At least you have the balls to admit it


. 

that was sarcasm you fool!!!




> *Zarosaki*
> 
> READ.



Try again you fanboy, not the samething, you can lie to the others but NIT to me..........



> Are you even listening to me? Low - end showings do not negate everything else.



Surfe in battle is NOT low showings that is what he is capable of!!! I guess ALL is battles are low showings....




> Are you even paying attention?
> 
> He's not in Marvel's timeline, he's dropped into the DBZverse, in their timeline.



No, you just made that up you condescending little fool!!!



> That's funny, considering I've read over a hundred comics featuring him, and you only seek out comics where characters have low showings to attempt to use them as arguments for your pathetic DBZ wanking.Have I suddenly stepped into Bizarro world?No wait, if that were the case, you would be intelligent.



You know nothing, I have forgotten about more comics than you have ever read! You will continue to get schooled!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 3, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Try again you fanboy, not the samething, you can lie to the others but NIT to me..........



NIT to you? 

I love it when typos are so glaringly obvious...


----------



## Iris (Feb 3, 2007)

Interestingly enough, this topic reached 9 pages.

Phenom, how about you stop that fanboyism of yours?

Many provided canon-evidence of SS his feats/skills/potent, all wich DBZ-verse cannot afford, they have nothing they could do, just die...


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Feb 4, 2007)

Silver Surfer dies because as he is speed blitzing the planet, somehow, someway the Dragonballs are collected and wish his powers away....because there is always just enough time for another wish.
/Fanboy

Objectively, speed blitz has got to be the cheapest trick in the book but damn if it doesn't work.  If Goku can sense Silver Surfer before he starts his attack then it is possible to kill him via a massive collective ki blast by the entire DBZ verse.  It all depends on who gets to act first.  On another note....does the Power Cosmic work outside of the Marvel Cosmos?  I'm inclined to think that it shouldn't (no Galactus and all) but since it would be a rather pointless thread if it didn't, I guess you can say it does.

My final verdict:  Unless everyone is on the same planet at the same time, I believe DBZ will win via a war of attrition.  Silver Surfer can defeat them one on one, but he's still just one guy. I'm thinking that if he cant kill them all at once, he will eventually tire out and that will be that.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 4, 2007)

DeathScythe said:


> Interestingly enough, this topic reached 9 pages.
> 
> Phenom, how about you stop that fanboyism of yours?
> 
> Many provided canon-evidence of SS his feats/skills/potent, all wich DBZ-verse cannot afford, they have nothing they could do, just die...



You don't know what you are talking about!!!!

This has been done before and all they are doing (Surfer supporters) are lying and overexagerrating feats!!! I already told you to stop making threats and get INFORMED!!!!

VEGETTO Is EASILY...EASILY more powerful than a UNIVERSE destroyer!

DBZ has A UNIVERSE destroyer in Super Buu (Episode 270)!!

Super Kanzentai Cell is a Solar Sytem Buster!!!!!

Guidlo from the Ginyu Force can stop TIME...STOP TIME!!!!

Trunks killed Freeza and his men in a "SPLIT-SECOND!!!"

Surfer sorry ass can handle NONE of that, Surfer has been knocked out by THING for God sakes!


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> You don't know what you are talking about!!!!
> 
> This has been done before and all they are doing (Surfer supporters) are lying and overexagerrating feats!!! I already told you to stop making threats and get INFORMED!!!!
> 
> ...


From the characters mentioned above.
None have busted a Solar System *EVER.*
None have ever busted a Galaxy *EVER*
None have ever busted Universe *EVER.*

Do you comprehend.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 4, 2007)

Jackie said:


> From the characters mentioned above.
> None have busted a Solar System *EVER.*
> None have ever busted a Galaxy *EVER*
> None have ever busted Universe *EVER.*
> ...



See this is where you FAIL!!! You have NO knowledge whatsoever!!!!!

Episode 270! Super Buu was shattering the universe!!!!

Cell states he has the power to Bust a Solar Sytem!!!!

Guildo can stop Time!!!!

SURFER's sorry ass is DEAd!!!!!!!!!! Surfer has been knocked out too many times...........


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> See this is where you FAIL!!! You have NO knowledge whatsoever!!!!!
> 
> Episode 270! Super Buu was shattering the universe!!!!
> 
> ...



Even if we believe everything you say, Surfer already took an attack that can destroy half of the universe. So just stop trying already


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 4, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Even if we believe everything you say, Surfer already took an attack that can destroy half of the universe. So just stop trying already



He NEVER "TOOK" on a universe destroying attack!! he ABSORBED the energy and was going to DIE from it!!!!!!!!

Surfer has taken punches and casual blasts and the result has been a KO!!!

You guys fail again!!!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 4, 2007)

^And who were these people that he had been KO'ed from?


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 4, 2007)

Like I said this has been done before....Go search the forums and get informed, you will find out!!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 4, 2007)

^Pls inform me cuz it seems like you don't really know either


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 4, 2007)

Also Buu never shattered any universe he was doing what he did to escape the room of spirit and time. Merely causing rips in the fabric of space. The effect was never shown to leave earth.


----------



## The Black Swordsman (Feb 4, 2007)

Silver surfer vs Hulk #1



Silver Surfer vs Hulk #2
Seven arrested in connection with robbery at Subang Parade

Silver Surfer vs Thing
Seven arrested in connection with robbery at Subang Parade

Silver vs Vision
Seven arrested in connection with robbery at Subang Parade
Seven arrested in connection with robbery at Subang Parade

Silver Surfer vs Namor
Seven arrested in connection with robbery at Subang Parade
Seven arrested in connection with robbery at Subang Parade

Silver Surfer and Spider Man vs Carnage
SuperDuper

But i still think that Silver Surfer would win!


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> See this is where you FAIL!!! You have NO knowledge whatsoever!!!!!
> 
> Episode 270! Super Buu was shattering the universe!!!!
> 
> ...



Time stoping...HA SS time travels. He Kills all the DBZ cast no problem.


----------



## Phenomenol (Feb 4, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Also Buu never shattered any universe he was doing what he did to escape the room of spirit and time. Merely causing rips in the fabric of space. The effect was never shown to leave earth.



Go watch Epiosode 270


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Go watch Epiosode 270



Oh i forgot you've never read Dragonball have you?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Like I said this has been done before....Go search the forums and get informed, you will find out!!



Just provide some pics would you? It's not up to them to look, it's up to you to provide. Just link to them if you have to.

If you actually _have_ them, that is.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 4, 2007)

Seems I stumbled over this thread. I'll provide a simple and correct answer:

Farmer with shotgun > Silver Surfer


----------



## Enclave (Feb 4, 2007)

Adjective-Noun said:
			
		

> Silver Surfer dies because as he is speed blitzing the planet, somehow, someway the Dragonballs are collected and wish his powers away....because there is always just enough time for another wish.
> /Fanboy



The dragon cannot do such a thing to a being more powerful than itself and Surfer is FAR more powerful than the dragon.



			
				Adjective-Noun said:
			
		

> Objectively, speed blitz has got to be the cheapest trick in the book but damn if it doesn't work.  If Goku can sense Silver Surfer before he starts his attack then it is possible to kill him via a massive collective ki blast by the entire DBZ verse.  It all depends on who gets to act first.  On another note....does the Power Cosmic work outside of the Marvel Cosmos?  I'm inclined to think that it shouldn't (no Galactus and all) but since it would be a rather pointless thread if it didn't, I guess you can say it does.



Galactus isn't the source of the power cosmic.  Hell if Galactus died Surfer would retain his powers.  The power cosmic is everywhere in all universes.  It ranges from background microwave radiation to gamma radiation.  It is a whole spectrum of energy.  It isn't one single kind of energy.  See what Galactus did with his Heralds wasn't giving them a portion of his own power cosmic but rather gave them a connection to the power cosmic.  I assure you, the power cosmic is very much a part of the Dragonball universe.  Anyways, I doubt a giant ki attack would work at all against Surfer.  When written properly he is one of the best energy manipulators in the universe.  An attack like a giant ki beam would amount to nothing more than a tasty snack to him.



			
				Adjective-Noun said:
			
		

> My final verdict:  Unless everyone is on the same planet at the same time, I believe DBZ will win via a war of attrition.  Silver Surfer can defeat them one on one, but he's still just one guy. I'm thinking that if he cant kill them all at once, he will eventually tire out and that will be that.



See that's the thing, he can take them out in an instant if he really wanted to.  If for some reason he doesn't take them out neigh instantly and he somehow starts to get tired?  Well Saiyans do seem to be rather large energy batteries which Surfer shouldn't have any trouble at all draining to recharge himself (not to mention his skin itself absorbs background radiation and such which is constantly powering up him).

People who argue about Surfer really need to start learning what he is really capable of.  In fact I suggest writers themselves need to start learning what Surfer is really capable of.  He is usually written so badly that it is no wonder people always think he is weaker than he really is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

Episode 270 is filler.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Episode 270 is filler.



Why are you arguing this with somebody who has never even read the Dragonball manga?  Somebody who has only watch the anime is hardly an expert on the series.  Hell he probably thinks that Yamcha could kick Super Perfect Cells ass by the end of the series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

Me and Phenomenol go way back -- back in the days of the Vegito vs. Vegito topic, when I was new to the OB.

I haven't changed then, nor would I now.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 4, 2007)

Doesn't help that they write him as a pacifist and people seem to think that because he holds back and takes hits normally that he would do the same while bloodlusted....


----------



## Iris (Feb 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> He NEVER "TOOK" on a universe destroying attack!! he ABSORBED the energy and was going to DIE from it!!!!!!!!
> 
> Surfer has taken punches and casual blasts and the result has been a KO!!!
> 
> You guys fail again!!!



Yeah, we all fail here, your the one victorious.

Also lol, thanks for the null-rep with no name 

*shows how immature you actually are*

But nothing to be expected from a fanboy and since you "won" trolling this thread you can go sleep now or shed some tears out of joy kid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

Just to note, if the thread can't be discussed and debated in a civil manner, it will have to be closed.


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is an example of a blood lusted Silver Surfer


----------



## Iris (Feb 4, 2007)

You can close it if you want...

Phenomenol won, we all failed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

With regards to that bloodlusted Silver Surfer, I understood that that version is of an alternate reality, one where that Silver Surfer killed the Galactus there and absorbed his Power Cosmic.


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With regards to that bloodlusted Silver Surfer, I understood that that version is of an alternate reality, one where that Silver Surfer killed the Galactus there and absorbed his Power Cosmic.



As for the power upgrade, I can not give a comment. But I am more then willing to post the scans.

As for Galactus, he is alive and kicking (just really messed up), but still had enough power to make Saber-toothed a herald. And imbued him with enough power to challenge Evil SS.

The purpose of the scan is to show, ?A Blood Lusted? Surfer.


Edit - The Blood Lusted Silver Surfer 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Exiles 87






















Exile 88


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 4, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Here is an example of a blood lusted Silver Surfer



Why so big?


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Why so big?



I dunno, that?s just how it came up.
But I guess that should shut up some mouths, for those who claim (a certain member) that their has never bin a blood lusted Silver Surfer written.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll admit I came into this argument late, but did Phenomenol really argue that SS should lose because he's never been bloodlusted?


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I'll admit I came into this argument late, but did Phenomenol really argue that SS should lose because he's never been bloodlusted?



Something like that.
chapter 3


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 5, 2007)

Phenomeol if you are going to argue about the low showings of Surfer (like being taken out by Wolverine or a brick or something) nothing stops us from using a DBZ character,s low showings like Goku having trouble lifting a bus (i know it is filler, but since you have no qualms about using fillers as proof we are allowed too)


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> .that was sarcasm you fool!!!



Odd how you only speak the truth when you're being sarcastic...



> Try again you fanboy, not the samething, you can lie to the others but NIT to me..........



Not the same thing? Read the comic. Word - for - word: "You'll have to move faster than that to prove such an absurd theory" *starts zooming around him like crazy* "which may prove difficult against one who *moves faster than light itself*!"

Deny reality all you want, Phenomen - LOL, it's plain as day to anyone with third - grade reading comprehension.



> Surfe in battle is NOT low showings that is what he is capable of!!! I guess ALL is battles are low showings....



No, only the ones you specifically pick through comics to find and think they disprove everything else.... like how you made a thread on CBR trying to find the Obsidian Age saga just so you could see Superman "getting beaten to death" ignoring the fact that he agreed to die. 



> No, you just made that up you condescending little fool!!!



Thread is "Silver Surfer vs. the DBZverse". That means he is dropped into the DBZverse. What part of that don't you get?



> You know nothing, I have forgotten about more comics than you have ever read! You will continue to get schooled!!!



This is like arguing with a 3 - year - old. You have made absolutely no points whatsoever, merely denied all evidence presented to you. You're nothing but an idiotic fanboy troll who should have been permabanned a long time ago.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2007)

noxname said:


> Phenomeol if you are going to argue about the low showings of Surfer (like being taken out by Wolverine or a brick or something) nothing stops us from using a DBZ character,s low showings like Goku having trouble lifting a bus (i know it is filler, but since you have no qualms about using fillers as proof we are allowed too)



Also I should mention that the time he was beaten by Wolverine was non - canon (a What If? I think).

Also the original Thing attack was retconned.


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 5, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Also I should mention that the time he was beaten by Wolverine was non - canon (a What If? I think).
> 
> Also the original Thing attack was retconned.



Yeah but in Phenomenol,s eyes that,s low showings so for him it does count (just look how many times he has used anime filler as proof)


----------



## The Iceman (Feb 5, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Episode 270 is filler.


But with this being the Dbzverse, wouldn't that mean that the Manga, Anime, and all the movies are all included?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 5, 2007)

No. Only canonical showings are included... that is all.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2007)

And the only thing truly canon is the manga.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 5, 2007)

PLEASE READ THIS ALL:

I’m a fan of top tiers of manga/marvel/dc and i admit that most dbz fan are fanboys coz they were not showing any scans but marvel/dc fans are exagerrated coz they were hiding the weak part of their characters.



to answer what you said about my last post,for jackie,vynjira and the others:


1.)show me scans were it mentioned in the canon manga “that buu destroying the Universe PLANET by PLANET”.it was mentioned that kaioshin kai cannot be destroyed just as it said it’s “the holy sphere”, and its located from different dimension.
Buu destroying “planet by planet was just a filler”, I’m not using a filler here or else you want me to use episode 270 were buu almost shattered the dimension,brolly destroyed a galaxy and movie 6 were they’re  instant transmission is a speed.


Instant transmission is not fast and speed, in canon manga its infinity faster than light coz its “instant teleport”.


stated that buu can destroy the universe and that how powerful he is,100% clearly stated:



2.)the reason silver surfer absorb that is because its cosmic.


3..)I know what infinity gauntlet is,but what you’re saying backthere was never said and contradict where thanos and the others break-free the land/rocks that trapped them when adam warlock removed the gauntlet from nebula,while galactus and the others remain mindless/powerless statue.jackie if what your saying was true thanos and the others shouldn’t break free from those lands/rocks.simple answer for the power cosmics,they were turned into statue and can’t retain their powers:

statue/candy =mindless/powerless

but vegetto can still retain his powers/mind,are they the powerful enough to transcend in that condition.


jackie,prove me that galactus and other power cosmics that matter transmutation is not going to work at them,to make it clear not self-matter transmutation.


Don’t tell me that most of you don’t know that this happened in infinity gauntlet graphic novel,coz I’m really disappointed about this.but I’m not saying ig is weak it just depends on the wielder:
1.capt.america dodge thanos’ (wielding the infinity gauntlet) punch,that he needs to use the power of his ig to hit capt.
2.silver surfer admits that he missed to grab the infinity gauntlet from thanos.is that what you called technical speed in fighting of silver surfer?
3.thor almost knocked out thanos wielding infinity gauntlet.

4.spiderman kicked/hurt thanos’ (wielding infinity gauntlet) his face.

5.thanos without inifinity gauntlet died at the explosion of his thermal-nuclear detonator which is not strong enough to blew up the moon.

6.ironman hurt thanos (wielding infinity gauntlet) with his repulsor blast.

To remind you again muten-roshi pulvurize the moon,but I’m not saying that roshi will win,just to remind you that don’t underestimate dbz.










Plz stop being biased,stop hiding the scans were they were knocked-out by weaker opponents than dbz….


4.)galactus cannot survive an exploding planet unlike freeza,why?in samaritan graphic novel,galactus was trying to escape his spaceship coz he's scared that its gonna explode and would take him.eventually,he survived by teleportion.


5.)in galactus,the devourer mini-series,galactus was took down by marvel's heroes.marvel characters pay too much attention at their power while on dbz the real power is the best balance of power/speed.
And what happened on it depends on how hungry Galactus is,that  jackie said can destroy that blah blah blah but  was took down by marvel heroes that can’t even blew-up a moon in a single blow without using a weapon.

6.)I said,can silver surfer use his cosmic awareness in fighting:
this isn’t fighting:
SuperDuper


7.)this isn’t the fighting speed that I was always said so many times about silver surfer,


[GNU​_&​_SHS]Venus​_Versus​_Virus​_-​_04[0762E161]H264.avi



otherwise this will not happen coz surfer’s enemies here are not at lighspeed not even at travel and where is his cosmic awareness here?where did it go?
simple answer:cosmic awareness is not for fighting.


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Click here for website


spot the diffrence what fighting speed I’m talking about………


8.)so you mean circling was fighting ,biased and incomplete your hiding something,plz don’t cheat:


Silver surfer moving at light speeds in a circle. 
Link removed


9.)DBZ speed isn’t about travelling:



How fast are their blast?saiyan-arc Piccolo blew-up the moon with ease,the average distance from the Earth to the Moon is 384,399 km and moving at the average orbital speed of 1.022 km/sec:




Raditz side-stepped Piccolo’s makankosapo or light of death which is his full power/faster than his simple blast that blew-up the moon in a blink of an eye:







guess,how many times faster this shot is,its obvious that this is far more faster than saiyan-arc piccolo’s blast back there:








10.)Ssj3 power was felt across dimension, the “holy sphere” and asking  how is this suppose to be useful, well this is just the evidence of how strong or powerful he is:



and that they can also narrow their ki blast. this could only mean that by making the blast smaller,a shot from index finger from freeza or just a single blast is far stronger than the blast that can destroy a planet. this isn’t about skill to destroy a planet, now its about power by power and power against power. and guess what, muten-roshi pulverize the moon at his max and saiyan-arc piccolo destroyed the moon with ease. how many times powerful is final form freeza than saiyan-arc piccolo?


Evidence that they can make their blast smaller just as I said back there, the only difference here is  vegeta only did that at the last second:




and this is the best example of what i'm saying:



Can silver surfer break a portion of dimension (not bend) like buu. and don’t say anything stupid coz it was really mentioned in the manga that buu did that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll answer what I can.



ram619 said:


> Instant transmission is not fast and speed, in canon manga its infinity faster than light coz its “instant teleport”.



The effect is instant, yes. But is the start-up to the technique instant?



> 3..)I know what infinity gauntlet is,but what you’re saying backthere was never said and contradict where thanos and the others break-free the land/rocks that trapped them when adam warlock removed the gauntlet from nebula,while galactus and the others remain mindless/powerless statue.jackie if what your saying was true thanos and the others shouldn’t break free from those lands/rocks.simple answer for the power cosmics,they were turned into statue and can’t retain their powers:



I apologize, but I can't really understand what you're trying to argue in midst of the grammar, or lack of.



> statue/candy =mindless/powerless
> 
> but vegetto can still retain his powers/mind,are they the powerful enough to transcend in that condition.
> 
> jackie,prove me that galactus and other power cosmics that matter transmutation is not going to work at them,to make it clear not self-matter transmutation.



1) The circumstances of the transmutation differ.

2) The powers/energies behind the transmutation differ.

3) The Infinity Gauntlet is nigh-omnipotent. You can't seriously compare Super Buu 3 to something like that.



> Don’t tell me that most of you don’t know that this happened in infinity gauntlet graphic novel,coz I’m really disappointed about this.but I’m not saying ig is weak it just depends on the wielder:
> 1.capt.america dodge thanos’ (wielding the infinity gauntlet) punch,that he needs to use the power of his ig to hit capt.



You do know that Thanos was trying to impress Death by makiong a valiant show of a fight. Were it not for Mephisto's deceiving suggestions, Thanos would have eliminated them initially.



> 2.silver surfer admits that he missed to grab the infinity gauntlet from thanos.is that what you called technical speed in fighting of silver surfer?
> 3.thor almost knocked out thanos wielding infinity gauntlet.
> 
> 4.spiderman kicked/hurt thanos’ (wielding infinity gauntlet) his face.
> ...



Are you judging Thanos solely from the Infinity Gauntlet TPB?



> To remind you again muten-roshi pulvurize the moon,but I’m not saying that roshi will win,just to remind you that don’t underestimate dbz.
> 
> Plz stop being biased,stop hiding the scans were they were knocked-out by weaker opponents than dbz….
> 
> 4.)galactus cannot survive an exploding planet unlike freeza,why?in samaritan graphic novel,galactus was trying to escape his spaceship coz he's scared that its gonna explode and would take him.eventually,he survive by teleportion.



You neglect to mention that Galactus when using the crux with the Infinity Gems was _hungry_ at that point, and used his powers to combat the Hunger. Furthermore, you also neglect to mention that Galactus was in the middle of an exploding star in acquiring an Infinity Gem _prior_ to assembling the crux.

Lastly, Galactus' true form is of that of a star.



> 5.)in galactus,the devourer mini-series,galactus was took down by marvel's heroes.marvel characters pay too much attention at their power while on dbz the real power is the best balance of power/speed.
> And what happened on it depends on how hungry Galactus is,that  jackie said can destroy that blah blah blah but  was took down by marvel heroes that can’t even blew-up a moon in a single blow without using a weapon.



Galactus exponentially weakens as his hunger grows.

In addition, one doesn't need to "blow up the moon" to be powerful -- certain other powers can be far more dangerous than the standard DBZ warrior's powers.

And with regards to the SS images you posted, I don't know why, but none of the images are working for me at the moment.


----------



## Id (Feb 5, 2007)

First and foremost, please work on grammar.
I know I am not perfect, but like many on this forum. 
I make an effort to explain myself clearly, despite English not being my primary language.

Second, many of the links are not working.



ram619 said:


> stated that buu can destroy the universe and that how powerful he is,100% clearly stated:



Guess what, Buu best attempts didn’t come close to destroying a universe.
It never happened. And you will never see it happened.
On feat panel  or It didn’t happen.

Do you comprehend.


ram619 said:


> Instant transmission is not fast and speed, in canon manga its infinity faster than light coz its “instant teleport”.



No one is arguing that IT is slow. But Goku is.
On Feat panel that states Gokus reaction time or he simply cant.
Do you comprehend?

Or let me put it to you like this.
Me vs. you in a race.
You get to use cars.
I get to use a bike.

First one to meet up at the end of 2 blocks wins.
Restrictions.
For every 2 feet, you have to stop, get out of the car, and jump into another one.

Who wins the race?


ram619 said:


> 2.)the reason silver surfer absorb that is because its cosmic.



No it wasn’t try again.




ram619 said:


> 3..)I know what infinity gauntlet is,but what you’re saying backthere was never said and contradict where thanos and the others break-free the land/rocks that trapped them when adam warlock removed the gauntlet from nebula,while galactus and the others remain mindless/powerless statue.jackie if what your saying was true thanos and the others shouldn’t break free from those lands/rocks.simple answer for the power cosmics,they were turned into statue and can’t retain their powers:
> 
> statue/candy =mindless/powerless
> 
> but vegetto can still retain his powers/mind,are they the powerful enough to transcend in that condition.



Reality Warping=/= Matter Transmutation.
Masssive Reality Warping >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bu Ray.

Silver Surfer
Thanos
And Galactus has shown matter transmutation.

They posses molecular control over their own bodies.
Hell Galactus has bin shown to be able to restore planets, and life itself. 
Why would they be bothered with, matter transmutation.

Do you comprehend.







ram619 said:


> jackie,prove me that galactus and other power cosmics that matter transmutation is not going to work at them,to make it clear not self-matter transmutation.
> 
> 
> Don’t tell me that most of you don’t know that this happened in infinity gauntlet graphic novel,coz I’m really disappointed about this.but I’m not saying ig is weak it just depends on the wielder:
> ...




Your scans are not working, and Thanos had turned of the power of the IG (I belive) using only the strength gem.

Oh and your scans are not working.
And for the last time, Reality warping =/= matter transmutation.


----------



## Id (Feb 5, 2007)

ram619 said:


> Plz stop being biased,stop hiding the scans were they were knocked-out by weaker opponents than dbz?.
> 
> 
> 4.)galactus cannot survive an exploding planet unlike freeza,why?in samaritan graphic novel,galactus was trying to escape his spaceship coz he's scared that its gonna explode and would take him.eventually,he survived by teleportion..



Its bin addressed by CBG, so I am not going to bother with it.



ram619 said:


> 5.)in galactus,the devourer mini-series,galactus was took down by marvel's heroes.marvel characters pay too much attention at their power while on dbz the real power is the best balance of power/speed.
> And what happened on it depends on how hungry Galactus is,that  jackie said can destroy that blah blah blah but  was took down by marvel heroes that can?t even blew-up a moon in a single blow without using a weapon.
> .



Low feats does not negate their high feats.
That is why we usually follow, the feats addressed to the characters original intention, and stray away from PIS/CIS/Jobbing. The OB isn?t the only forum to follow such ideas.



ram619 said:


> 6.)I said,can silver surfer use his cosmic awareness in fighting:
> this isn?t fighting:
> SuperDuper
> 
> .



Yes he has.
Here SS uses his CA to find a weakness against Unilord..











The power of CA, battle has won..



ram619 said:


> Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
> Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
> Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
> Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
> ...



You missed the point entirely.
Cosmic Awarness>>>>>>>>>>Chi Sensing.
SS Speed Perception>>>>>>>Gokus Speed Perception.
What SS lacks in fluid movents, he makes up with raw speed. And speed blitz Goku.

Do you comprehend?



ram619 said:


> 8.)so you mean circling was fighting ,biased and incomplete your hiding something,plz don?t cheat:



I gave you an exaple of SS ?Stated Speed?.
And I posted other pics of SS speed blitz in battle.

Do you comprehend?



ram619 said:


> 9.)DBZ speed isn?t about travelling:



Its not??.ok o_O



ram619 said:


> How fast are their blast?saiyan-arc Piccolo blew-up the moon with ease,the average distance from the Earth to the Moon is 384,399 km and moving at the average orbital speed of 1.022 km/sec:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And its still not fast enough, for Silver Surfer.


ram619 said:


> 10.)Ssj3 power was felt across dimension, the ?holy sphere? and asking  how is this suppose to be useful, well this is just the evidence of how strong or powerful he is:
> 
> 
> 
> and that they can also narrow their ki blast. this could only mean that by making the blast smaller,a shot from index finger from freeza or just a single blast is far stronger than the blast that can destroy a planet. this isn?t about skill to destroy a planet, now its about power by power and power against power. and guess what, muten-roshi pulverize the moon at his max and saiyan-arc piccolo destroyed the moon with ease. how many times powerful is final form freeza than saiyan-arc piccolo?



Apparently, first form Freeza has an easier time busting planets then Final form Freeza. ><



ram619 said:


> Can silver surfer break a portion of dimension (not bend) like buu. and don?t say anything stupid coz it was really mentioned in the manga that buu did that.



He punches him in his gut, and stops him from screaming.

And apparently, he can absorb energy that would have destroyed half the universe.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 5, 2007)

what i'm trying to say is why thanos and the others got free from the rocks while the other cosmics remained statue when adam warlock succeed in stealing the ig from nebula.why still remain a statue?

you're wrong there were no matter transmutation in dbz,that beam that buu are using is called "turned into",that means that anything he desires/wants it will happen when it hits you.


you already forget how goku it at battle and familiar places.you don't know dbz!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry i got a mistake from the scans,but now i already edit those,try it again.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 5, 2007)

so you mean finding weakness was fighting then how can you explain this:
simple answer:cosmic awareness is not for fighting.


Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
Yeah, I'm an attention whore. Sue me.
Link removed

the characters that kicked galactus ass are weak compare to dbz.

just as i thought people that don't know dbz are just thinking that it's just about planet-busting.

saiyan-arc characters alone can destroy a planet:


----------



## Orion (Feb 5, 2007)

Nearly everyone of those links are broken for me........


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

ram619 said:


> what i'm trying to say is why thanos and the others got free from the rocks



Which issue of IG?



> while the other cosmics remained statue



The IG is far more powerful than all of them.



> when adam warlock succeed in stealing the ig from nebula.why still remain a statue?



You mean as to why the effect wasn't reversed immediately after Adam Warlock usurped the Infinity Gauntlet?

Would you try to care to explain why wasn't half the universe's populous resurrected when Nebula took the Infinity Gauntlet from Thanos?



> you're wrong there were no matter transmutation in dbz,that beam that buu are using is called "turned into",that means that anything he desires/wants it will happen when it hits you.



Please. Buu's ray is not reality warping.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 5, 2007)

its not the scream that broke the portion of dimension,its by sending ki.

obviously,you don't know dbz.

i don't why it still hard for you to understand that they can contain they blast by making it smaller and proper control it cannot destroy a planet but surely powerful than saiyan-arc character that can destroy a planet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

> so you mean finding weakness was fighting then how can you explain this:
> simple answer:cosmic awareness is not for fighting.
> 
> 
> ...



None of these still work.



> the characters that kicked galactus ass are weak compare to dbz.



It's most likely probable that DBZ can defeat a hungry, starving Galactus though.



> just as i thought people that don't know dbz are just thinking that it's just about planet-busting.
> 
> saiyan-arc characters alone can destroy a planet:



Correction, Vegeta and Goku were the only ones capable in the Saiyan arc to destroy a planet with their Galic Gun and Kame Hame Ha + Kaioken x3 (and x4) respectively.

Furthermore, planet busting isn't the end all of all superpowers.


----------



## Id (Feb 5, 2007)

ram619 said:


> so you mean finding weakness was fighting then how can you explain this:
> simple answer:cosmic awareness is not for fighting.
> 
> 
> ...


Links are still not working.
Cosmic awareness, is an ability (or tool) that Silver Surfer has.
It can be used for many purpose besides battle (and has used it to aid himself in battle).

Do you comprehend?



ram619 said:


> saiyan-arc characters alone can destroy a planet:



Final Frezza had trouble with planet Namek. (directly aiming at it).

SS has had battle ware planets ware destroyed out of casualty and consequence (not aiming at the planet).

The discharge in SS was enough to cause a black hole. 

Silver Surfer Is far from weak, and has had far better feats ?on panel?.


----------



## Id (Feb 5, 2007)

SS resisting reality manipulation.


That should put en end to the Buu ray dilemma.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 5, 2007)

then what do you mean by these if vegeta/goku can destroy a planet:



infinity gauntlet graphic novel or mini-series no.6,that's what i'm talking too.

the scans are properly working


----------



## ram619 (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry,another mistake:

goku/vegeta are not the only characters that can destroy a planet:



where's ss cosmic awareness go?

Silver surfer vs Hulk #1



Silver Surfer vs Hulk #2
Link removed

Silver Surfer vs Thing
Link removed

Silver vs Vision
Link removed
Link removed

Silver Surfer vs Namor
Link removed
Link removed

Silver Surfer and Spider Man vs Carnage
Link removed




i said dbz is not about planet-busting,they can contain that blast.and how many times powerful is that if you compare saiyan-arc to buu arc


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

> then what do you mean by these if vegeta/goku can destroy a planet:
> 
> 
> 
> infinity gauntlet graphic novel or mini-series no.6,that's what i'm talking too.



I'll recheck when I get home.



> the scans are properly working



Actually, they still aren't, save Silver Surfer vs. Hulk #1, which is really Defenders vs. Hulk. And where's the entire fight?


----------



## ram619 (Feb 5, 2007)

they can narrow their ki blast. this could only mean that by making the blast smaller,a shot from index finger from freeza or just a single blast is far stronger than the blast that can destroy a planet. this isn’t about skill to destroy a planet, now its about power by power and power against power. and guess what, muten-roshi pulverize the moon at his max and saiyan-arc piccolo destroyed the moon with ease. how many times powerful is final form freeza than saiyan-arc piccolo?


Evidence that they can make their blast smaller just as I said back there,the only difference here is vegeta only did that at the last second:




and this is the best example of what i'm saying:


----------



## ram619 (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry about the scans i think i made a mistake where i upload those.

answers to what you have post:

1.)how would it put an end about  "being turned into anything" if the scan that jackie has shown is biased,incomplete and edited.show unedited scans and i will believe it coz i had enough with fanboys that edited their comics like when they edit on how sups absorb the energy of mageddon warhead.sorry but i do not trust fanboys....


2.)as for the topic,based on marvel database silver surfer is not fighting at lightspeed coz the scans that jackie shown was just circling at lightspeed and by doing that repeatedly its already like travelling.

3.)finding weakness through the use of cosmic awareness is not fighting.

*)here is the proof from marvel.com:





so you mean hyperspace is fighting?
absolutely wrong.....


4.)"now where does it mentioned that silver surfer is fighting at lightspeed and that his cosmic awareness is for battle"


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you know what cosmic awareness is?



> power of cosmic awareness is described as an almost immeasurable force that allows the user to know all that has occurred, all that will occur, and all that might occur anywhere in the universe.



The surfer has used this meny times to exploit his enemys weakness's like in his battles against Genis-Vel and Morg.

He has faught against people like RUNNER (yes the elder of the universe) who moves much faster than lightspeed.

Where does it mention? READ his comics!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2007)

With regards to Marvel.com, it's not really official. The bios are also written by the fans, not by Marvel writers themselves.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 7, 2007)

for jackie:


1.)so,where is silver surfer's cosmic awareness here?





2.)where did silver surfer's lighstpeed fight went?

this is the fighting speed i am talking about,not fighting with the spaceships....










as long as silver surfer was always knocked down by weaker characters than dbz saiyan arc,i will never ever consider him that powerful.what kind of universal threat is this?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 7, 2007)

Low showings do not negate high showings. Stop assuming that they do, as it will get you nowhere..


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah because the surfed *obviously *wanted to hurt his Team mate then 

Look at the v3 Silver surfer comics, he takes on very fast people and wins.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 7, 2007)

still,if he can dodge those why not dodging it.

if that's the case ss invulnerability factor is very low...




is this his teammate?






"as long as silver surfer was always knocked down by weaker characters than dbz saiyan arc,i will never ever consider him that powerful.what kind of universal threat is this?"


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 7, 2007)

ram619 said:


> still,if he can dodge those why not dodging it.



It's called PIS (Plot Induced Stupidity). The writer temporarily releaves a character of their abilities to allow certain plot-critical events to unfold.

And the SS is bloodlusted for this fight. ONLY high showings are being included, and PIS is thrown out the window.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2007)

This is completely unfair... to the poor DBZ characters.


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2007)

NO PIS/CIS (Plot Induced Stupidity or Character Induced Stupidity), Or Jobbing for that matter.

And Silver Surfer is not fighting in character. The OP granted his character Bloodlust, to negate his pacifest ways.

That pretty much killed it for all the low end feats.
And set up the thread, for Silver Surfer to use all High End feats.


Not only that, Silver Surfer can call in any/all other Heralds to help him out (If need be).

Do you comprehend?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2007)

Someone ban this idiotic troll, he's even worse than Phenomenol. Is he seriously suggesting that DBZ characters are more powerful than an Infinity Gauntlet wielder?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

So I reread Infinity Gauntlet #6. What am I suppose to be looking for?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 7, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Someone ban this idiotic troll, he's even worse than Phenomenol. Is he seriously suggesting that DBZ characters are more powerful than an Infinity Gauntlet wielder?



He already seems to have stopped. I don't think that'll be necessary.


----------



## The Black Swordsman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that its possible to resume this thread in 2 situations:

First Situation:
The Silver Surfer with these feats would Annihilate the DBZverse...

# Easily defeats the Champion






The Champion is an elder of universe. He has millions years of experience in fights. And he never had lost a battle before.

# vs Firelord


jpeg com




Surfer absorbs Firelord's power, and after Firelord recharging himself with ambient energy the TSS overwhelming him with his own power. It shows that TSS can manipulate the energy of other beings, even if they're a heralds and they manipulate energy as well.

# vs Quasar





jpeg com
In the last page Quasar sees that he is fighting by the bad guy side and let the Silver Surfer win. In the page before last Quasar says that he was absorbing energy from the Silver Surfer and using it to attack but the Surfer always have enough to knock him out.


Second Situation:
Even a Bloodlusted Silver Surfer with these feats would just lose to the DBZverse. And high showings do not negate low showings.

# vs Namor



# vs Vision
Link removed
Link removed

# vs Thing
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

# vs Hulk 1



# vs Hulk 2
Link removed
Link removed

# vs Iron-Man 1



# vs Iron-Man 2







So everybody here is right due the inconsistency of the character.


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 8, 2007)

The Black Swordsman said:


> So everybody here is right due the inconsistency of the character.



But should the low feats negate the high feats and vice versa?? Thats the big question.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

With regards to Champion of the Universe. . . wasn't he defeated by Thing?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe high-end feats should negate low-end feats simply because high-end feats shows the character's full power and potential, unless of course if they were empowered by another outside power. Low end feats tend to be too inconsistent and contradictory to the character's abilities and are mostly used for story purposes. 

Also, I may not be a comic whiz but isn't Silver Surfer as fast or even faster than light? If that's the case, plus the bloodlusted, what stops him from just going up to any DBZverse character and kill them before they do anything.

Traveling speed =/ combat speed, true, but who cares if one character can displace himself to a point faster than a whole slew of characters.


----------



## Orion (Feb 8, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> I believe high-end feats should negate low-end feats simply because high-end feats shows the character's full power and potential, unless of course if they were empowered by another outside power. Low end feats tend to be too inconsistent and contradictory to the character's abilities and are mostly used for story purposes.
> 
> Also, I may not be a comic whiz but isn't Silver Surfer as fast or even faster than light? If that's the case, plus the bloodlusted, what stops him from just going up to any DBZverse character and kill them before they do anything.
> 
> Traveling speed =/ combat speed, true, but who cares if one character can displace himself to a point faster than a whole slew of characters.



The silver surfer can travel more then 100x faster then light,i already suggested he could easily blitz at high speed and end this easy,but of course like usual dbz fans say that goku will it away ect ect.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 8, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> The silver surfer can travel more then 100x faster then light,i already suggested he could easily blitz at high speed and end this easy,but of course like usual dbz fans say that goku will it away ect ect.



I see. Helas, bias proves to be quite inescapable and that is why I say evidence >>>>>>>>>>>>>opinions any day, anywhere.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2007)

> With regards to Champion of the Universe. . . wasn't he defeated by Thing?



I think it was She-Hulk. Dunno.

I've heard a few things on Champion...some people say he lost to Thanos and some say he beat him. I have no idea.


----------



## Orion (Feb 8, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I think it was She-Hulk. Dunno.
> 
> I've heard a few things on Champion...some people say he lost to Thanos and some say he beat him. I have no idea.



The two times i can remember them meeting ending up with champion being beat.


----------



## Than$laught (Feb 9, 2007)

The Black Swordsman said:


> I think that its possible to resume this thread in 2 situations:
> 
> First Situation:
> The Silver Surfer with these feats would Annihilate the DBZverse...
> ...



ss absorbed that energy because its cosmic.just like sups absorbed the energy of the mageddon warhead coz its solar.


I.)i know ss can destroy a planet but there's no concrete evidence that every blast that surfer release in fighting is as strong as planet buster (not a planet buster but equals in power or as strong).in other words contained his attack.

in dbz yes;

stated that vegeta made the blast smaller not reduced the power,he contained it but on the last second:





stated that if buu could only make the explosion bigger there will nothing left on earth,take note "make the explosion bigger" which means buu contain it at that time.






if i were wrong:

this blast should be stronger:




than this:





if yes,that was biased/ignorance at its best........

take note,that the power level of piccolo when he blew-up the moon was 
329:




and at the arrival of vegeta/nappa on earth piccolo are only nothing compare to them:



and how strong vegeta has become since the saiyan arc?:




how strong is freeeza?:



how strong freeza compare to saiyan arc-piccolo who blew-up the moon or even saiyan arc-vegeta?

Vegeta = 1st form Freeza 530,000

Saiyan arc piccolo 329

Saiyan arc piccolo using his full power, the light of death  1300+



II.)speed in dbz,fighting =/= travelling.as well as silver surfer

*how fast did piccolo's blast needed to be,to hit/blew-up the moon from the earth?




*the average distance from the earth to the moon is 384,399 km.

*the average orbital speed of the moon is 1.022 km per sec

*speed of sound is 344 meters per sec
        =it takes days for the speed of sound to reach the moon,even hypersonic.

*speed of light is 300,000 km per sec
        =it takes sec for the speed of light to reach the moon.

*piccolo's blast didn't took long,here's the proof:







*how fast you need to be,to dodge an attack much faster than piccolo's moon buster?








*)here is the proof that piccolo's makankosapo is faster than what i've shown,this was his strongest and fastest technique:



revelation,how much faster/powerful 1st form freeza compare to raditz?

freeza:



raditz:



take note that in terms of power level(not ki sensing) speed and power are linear to each other.

i can still show you lots of evidence from freeza arc if i want to..........

i know some of you will ask why is there no sonic boom?

*.the answer is dbz speed isn't about long-distance/travel more of their speed are reflexes.




cause of sonic boom:

As an object moves through the air, it creates a series of pressure waves in front of it and behind it, similar to the bow and stern waves created by a boat. These waves travel at the speed of sound, and as the speed of the aircraft increases the waves are forced together or 'compressed' because they cannot "get out of the way" of each other, eventually merging into a single shock wave at the speed of sound. This critical speed is known as Mach 1 and is approximately 1,225 kilometers per hour (761 mph) at sea level.

*second,their speed isn't about velocity.its about power.

*)














The Black Swordsman said:


> Second Situation:
> Even a Bloodlusted Silver Surfer with these feats would just lose to the DBZverse. And high showings do not negate low showings.
> 
> # vs Namor
> ...



*)













The Black Swordsman said:


> So everybody here is right due the inconsistency of the character.



nope it isn't about low showings,its about overall elements in fighting:
1.)powers/abilities
2.)fighting skills
3.)fighting speed (not long-distance fighting speed)
4.)defense
5.)psychology/combat intelligence
6.)stamina
7.)weakness


----------



## Id (Feb 9, 2007)

Um……the quantum bands are not of Power Of Cosmic nature. 
Yet Silver Surfer managed to absorb (manipulate them).

I also want to add that, the with the quantum bands you can manipulate energy as well.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 9, 2007)

Than$laught said:


> I.)i know ss can destroy a planet but there's no concrete evidence that every blast that surfer release in fighting is as strong as planet buster (not a planet buster but equals in power or as strong).in other words contained his attack.



Doesn't matter, because SS is bloodlusted. *Every* attack he uses is at it's maximum potential.

And power levels are practically meaningless outside of DBZ (and to an extent, even _within_ DBZ), so please stop bringing them up.


----------



## ram619 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Doesn't matter, because SS is bloodlusted. *Every* attack he uses is at it's maximum potential.
> 
> And power levels are practically meaningless outside of DBZ (and to an extent, even _within_ DBZ), so please stop bringing them up.



im not measuring ss power level for you to say that,because power level in dbz is an argument that you can quantify exactly HOW much faster/stronger/more powerful they are.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 11, 2007)

> I.)i know ss can destroy a planet but there's no concrete evidence that every blast that surfer release in fighting is as strong as planet buster (not a planet buster but equals in power or as strong).in other words contained his attack.


He's bloodlusted it no longer matters wether he uses planet busters all the time or not because he's acting out of character.



> in dbz yes;
> *snip*


Speculation Quest!



> take note,that the power level of piccolo when he blew-up the moon was
> 329:
> 
> 
> ...


So your point is simple they all have different power levels. Ok now what? Speculation?


> *how fast did piccolo's blast needed to be,to hit/blew-up the moon from the earth?


Now show me on the scans where it says that all happened within a second. Right so your argument is useless because it relies on the travel time to be a very specific amount of time. However no time is stated and if we fall back on the anime several seconds pass. So the Anime destroys your argument and the Manga doesn't support your argument. Thus the argument is useless.


> *how fast you need to be,to dodge an attack much faster than piccolo's moon buster?


Where is it stated that attack is faster than Piccolo's Moon Buster? Need I remind you that your proof of his Moon Buster's speed didn't show the Moon Buster on either scan... So your stacking opinions on scans that don't support your argument.



> *)here is the proof that piccolo's makankosapo is faster than what i've shown,this was his strongest and fastest technique:


You know whats funny, your claiming that because a technique is more powerful it must automatically be faster. Yet, it doesn't say jack bout the technique being any faster in that scan. So you stated an opinion and tried to support it with hot air because the scan doesn't support the claim.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 11, 2007)

ram619 said:


> im not measuring ss power level for you to say that,because power level in dbz is an argument that you can quantify exactly HOW much faster/stronger/more powerful they are.



It can only be used to compare within DBZ... it actually tells you nothing of how strong they are in comparison to the SS.

Also, I notice you said "*im* not measuring ss power level"... Is Than$laught your dupe account?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

Isn't Silver Surfer nigh omnipotent or something?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 11, 2007)

He isn't _that_ powerful, but he's certainly more then enough for the DBverse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 11, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With regards to Champion of the Universe. . . wasn't he defeated by Thing?



Of course not. As a comic fan, you should know this. Champion kicked his ass. However Thing wouldn't give up, so Champion respected him and Thing got a moral victory.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 11, 2007)

> Of course not. As a comic fan, you should know this. Champion kicked his ass. However Thing wouldn't give up, so Champion respected him and Thing got a moral victory.



Ah. I stand corrected.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 11, 2007)

So, Mike, did Thanos beat Champion?


----------



## Orion (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanos has beat champion twice.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 12, 2007)

According to a few other people I asked, they said Thanos tricked him once and simply teleported him away the second time. They said Thanos had to actually dodge some of his blows and the only way he "won" was by making Champion destroy the planet and thus, strand himself in space.


----------



## jackvynmor (Feb 13, 2007)

ss is really powerful but how come the likes of namor,carnage/ironman could fight him/hurt him.

about thanos,i have i comics where spiderman kicked him at the face.

and those characters are nothing to dbz verse.

how many characters are in dbzverse?

silver surfer


----------



## jackvynmor (Feb 13, 2007)

......................


----------

